# Saying hello



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't posted pictures of Dixie for quite awhile. Here are a few. In some she is dressed up some she isn't. 
I'll upload more. Seems I can't do more than this in this post.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are some more. Dressed up, hunting Chippy who is in the drain pipe, casual Dixie in jeans & t-shirt.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

And the last two. I have some doubles. Now I remember why it's been so long since I posted pictures! What an ordeal. 
Dixie sends her love and kissies. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elaine -- I love looking at pics of Princess Dixie. She's such a gorgeous girl. I see them on FB all the time, but it's so nice to have you post here. 

Dixie -- Awntie Lynn just wants to smoother you will hugs and kisses.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Elaine, I have missed you and pretty Dixie, she's a beauty alright, love her dresses sooooo feminine


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Elaine - do people stop you every minute they see beautiful Dixie? She's just so adorable, dressed :tender: or undressed.:w00t: I love those outfits on her.:wub: 
BTW, try uploading via Photobucket -- it's super easy.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very good idea to post new pictures of sweet Dixie, Elaine! :aktion033:

She's absolutely gorgeous with all her different dresses and outfits, casual or elegant! Love her matching bows to the outfits, very stylish! 

Hugs and kisses back to you and cute Dixie girl!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

well, little Dixie sure is a cutie. I just love her wardrobe.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Elaine, it is great to see Dixie photos in SM :wub: oh la la! Shades on head pose gotta be my fave  Dixie, u are super cute :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Elaine! :tender: Dixie is as gorgeous as ever! She looks like a beautiful model in her very pretty dresses! I especially love her blue dress with the green bows ... she looks like a little angel fluff baby!:wub::wub:

Thank you for sharing all of the pictures. You and Dixie are missed when not here with our SM family. 

I hope you and family are having a great July 4th! Love and hugs for you and Dixie ... :smootch:

Marie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I do believe Dixie has more clothes than I do! and she wears them ALL beautifully. 
I agree that posting pix is a pain on SM---but we are glad when others do it! 
Happy 4th!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh elaine thank u for posting pics of this cutie , she is adorable love all her dresses! but the gold one i looooove.. she is too pretty.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi little Dixie! Elaine, I keep up with your pics on fb. Good to see you here.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub: Stop it! My face hurts from smiling. Love the pictures, tank ooo.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness, those are the best pics of pretty Dixie!:wub:
wow, she has a huge, beautiful collection of dresses!:chili:
love your new siggy too!:thumbsup:
love and hugs:heart:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Dixie is so cute. Loved all the pictures. :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw Dixie is so precious and adorable! She has some beautiful outfits, too! Thanks for sharing those pictures, even though it was a pain. I really enjoyed them all.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Dixie looks as fabulous as ever. She's always so fashionable too so I was shocked to see her all nekkid! LOL. She's just beautiful :0)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There's my beautiful Dixie! And I love that she's so well rounded. All glammed up in silk and then walking around in jeans and playing in the dirt. :thumbsup: I've fallen into that rut too Elaine, just posting on FB and not here. It's easier to post on FB but it's nice to have you back here. I'm trying to get the time to post more here too.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for the nice comments everyone. It's nice to be missed.I miss you all too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pretty girl with more pretty clothes than any malt I know!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Elaine, so nice to hear from you!:wub: Dixie is so beautiful and she looks stunning in her beautiful outfits and bows. She is a little diva for sure! Thanks for sharing your lovely pics.:wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I think you have a fashion diva. She is so very cute.:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just saw this - love the sunglasses!


----------

